# Tamron 24-70/2.8 VC on a camera rig



## luciolepri (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm thinking about giving this lens a chance to find a place in my equipment, but I'm worried about the position of the MF ring, so close to the body, I guess it makes working with a follow focus and a matte box quite complicated... did anyone has this lens and use it for video?


----------

